
Bay Area ‘shelter in place’ expected - Cieplak
https://www.sfchronicle.com/local-politics/article/Bay-Area-must-shelter-in-place-Only-15135014.php
======
strangeloops85
Something like this will get rolled out, piece-meal, throughout the country.
As has been the case since the beginning of this, a lack of federal guidance
and leadership means every jurisdiction will have to get ahead of this as much
as might still be possible.

~~~
allovernow
That wouldn't be entirely inappropriate to leave it up to states if the states
weren't also clearly as incapable as the government has shown to be.

Edit: sorry for the confusion, I'm saying letting states decide on appropriate
measures somewhat independently is not necessarily a bad idea when competent
people are in charge. Each state will have unique circumstances which will
require customized interventions. I hear Ohio has been handling this well.

~~~
tantalor
Can you please rephrase your comment without the quadruple negative?

~~~
haswell
Pretty sure they're trying to say:

> It would be fine to leave it up to the states if the states were competent
> enough to deal with it; however, the states are not.

------
j79
They mention non-essential workers should WFH (or not work at all), but does
anyone know if that applies to delivery services as well?

I know folks (including myself) waiting on goods from Amazon/etc. to be
delivered to assist through the quarantine.

------
borkt
If this isn't expanded to include Sonoma, Napa, and Solano it might as well
not even take place, as it will continue to spread and as soon as the order is
lifted everyone will be infected again. Really should be the whole state with
no border crossing except for necessary cargo. The more seriously it is taken
the quicker things can resume as normal.

~~~
Data_Junkie
Mass stupidity. There is no epidemic in the area. Don't care what you say,
there is a problem in Italy, and other places but not here. It simply isn't
here on a scale that requires stopping everything. It is pure fear. What has
happened is that fear itself has gone viral. It is only the fear that is worth
fearing.

------
unlinked_dll
[https://twitter.com/LondonBreed/status/1239626809865416704](https://twitter.com/LondonBreed/status/1239626809865416704)

------
lidHanteyk
"People may travel for shopping for necessary supplies, accessing health care,
and providing aid to family and friends who need assistance, and for non-
residents, returning to their home outside the Bay Area. Airports, taxis, and
public transit — including BART — will remain operational, but only for
essential travel and people are expected to keep six feet apart when
possible."

"Grocery stores and pharmacies will remain open, and restaurants may stay open
to provide takeout food only. Also staying open: veterinary services, gas
stations and auto repair shops, hardware and other home supply stores, banks
and laundry services."

I live in a different, smaller, metropolitan area, but this does not sound
terrible to me. I do imagine that many folks must be frustrated, and some
folks have fragile routines that cannot take much stress, but it seems like
many allowances are being made for daily life to continue largely
uninterrupted.

What I dislike is how it might be enforced. I am fortunate to usually not be
harrassed by police, but many of my neighbors are not so lucky. I don't want
to see situations where this sort of emergency sheltering order is used as a
pretext for oppression.

~~~
vanniv
Is it really a pretext if it is the intent?

------
jedberg
Well this should be a fun stress test for the ISPs. See if they really can
deliver the bandwidth they promise (I'm guessing they can't).

~~~
pythonaut_16
Hopefully one outcome of this is renewed support for building out the nation's
internet grid and other infrastructure. In 2020 we have the technology to be
vastly more resilient to all kinds of disasters and pandemics.

Critical Infrastructure and Pandemic Preparedness initiative, etc.

------
amluto
Is there any serious analysis as to whether the overall economic and health
impacts of these measures are likely to be better than milder measures?

